# Textfeldid mit Index und Bezeichnung



## 7bkahnt (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bestimmt eine einfache Frage für euch:
Die Id eines Textfeldes soll 2 Werte besitzen. Zum einen eine von mir eigene Bezeichnung und daran eine von mir erzeugte IndexId (durch den Struts-Iterator).
Ich eiere hier schon ne Stunde rum und hab auch schon verschiedene Foren durchforstet aber nie eine passende Antwort gefunden. Mein Quellcode sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
<s:textfield id="am +%{#weitergabeStatus.index}"/>
```

Ich bekomme immer vom IE die Meldung Objekt ";" erwartet.
Kennt jemand die richtige Syntax? Irgendwas mit +"' '" oder so^^
Ich hab eigentlich alles versucht.


----------



## hyperion (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke man sollte versuchen möglichst wenig Logik in die View mit aufzunehmen. Stringverkettungen gehören für mich zur Logik eigentlich dazu. Ich würde die Verkettung schon hier: #weitergabeStatus.index machen und dann einfach einen Wert zurückgeben.

Achja ich bin auch erst seit gestern bei EE dabei Also, ich kann auch falsch liegen

Gruß hyperion


----------



## 7bkahnt (10. Mrz 2011)

Hier bietet es sich mehr als an in die ID eines Texfeldes den Index und eine Bezeichnung mit reinzubringen, weil ich 3 unterschiedliche Textfelder in einem Iterator-Tag habe und ich dies in einer JS-Funktion unterscheiden muss.
Wenn ich aber jedem Textfeld den Index des Iterators als Id gebe, dann haben alle 3 Textfelder dieselbe Id.
Insofern wollte ich sowas wie


```
<s:iterator value="weitergabeList"   status="weitergabeStatus">
<sj:textfield id="%{#weitergabeStatus.index}1"  name="am" onclick="Postbuchbearbeitung();" cssStyle="width:200px"//>
<s:textfield id="%{#weitergabeStatus.index}2" name="an" onclick="Postbuchbearbeitung()" cssStyle="width:200px"/>
<s:textfield id="%{#weitergabeStatus.index}3" name="bemerkung" onclick="Postbuchbearbeitung()" cssStyle="width:350px;"/>
</s:iterator>
```

Hat denn keiner Ahnung von Java Script bzw Html? Das ist doch 100prozentig ein reiner Syntaxfehler von mir.
Aber ich habe noch keine Alternative gefunden. Zumal es ja funktioniert. Wenn ich onclick="alert(this.id)" angebe, dann gibt er mir die richtigen Id´s raus 11 12 13 usw.
Aber er führt die JS-Funktion Postbuchbearbeitung() nicht mehr aus, weil eben ein Fehler vorliegt, das ein Objekt erwartet wird...


----------

